# Clayton Le Woods Service reservoir, (Permission visit) Oct 2013



## PaulPowers (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been trying to get into here for over a year now without success, it's a shame that the only way in was a permission visit as it's due to be demolished.

there were quite a few people coming and going which was a bit irritating especially as they kept coming over to see what I was taking pics of. 



> The reservoir construction is unique as it is vaulted brickwork and is the only one of its kind in the Chorley District area and certainly the oldest remaining service reservoir in Chorley .
> Across from the brick reservoir, to the west, is the one currently used which is much larger and built about 1940, since then the brick reservoir was kept as an emergency backup and so has been redundant since then.
> 
> The way the scheme worked when it was built in 1884, was the pumping station used a steam pump to lift the water from a large diameter well approximately 25 meters deep and pumped it into the reservoir where it then fed via gravity through a cast iron water pipe to feed drinking water to Leyland.
> ...


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 21, 2013)

Thats a shame they're gonna demo it, they don't make brickwork like that anymore! 
Fantastic photos as usual sir!


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 21, 2013)

Criminal to demo that
nicely done Mr P


----------



## night crawler (Oct 22, 2013)

Had a look on Flickr and considering the nosey ones you did well.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thats spectacular.


----------



## fannyadams (Oct 22, 2013)

Beautiful. I feel a bit of day trip comin' on :spinny: 

From the Chorley Historical and Archaeological Society 
www.chorleyhistorysociety.co.uk

'The old Leyland Reservoir in Clayton-le-Woods will soon be demolished. The developers are Kingswood Homes of Southport and they have kindly agreed to open the reservoir on Sat 19th Oct 2013 for public access for a period of 2 weeks.
7 days a week from 10 am until 4 pm.
(end Sun 03 Nov 2013)'

Cheers for that


----------

